# The Good Old days



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just been doing some on line research for a Radio programme about things from when we were young
I came up with some great things that I had forgotten about.

Does everyone remember 

Mojo´s, refreshers, Caramac bars, midget gems, flying saucers, penny bags.

Hogans Heros, Starsky and Hutch, The A team, MASH, Bonanza, Zorro, Blue Peter, Crackajack, John cravens news round, etc

What about.... flared trousers and teddy boy suits....mods and rockers....Choppers and grifters...the list is endless, 

What do you remember from your youth , that you dont see these days??


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Derek

You have been quiet of late.

Respect i remember that very well today it's gone.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

refreshers, Caramac bars, midget gems.
I know somwhere that has them in stock right now.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Mini skirts.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah the good old days Rickets,malnutrition,tuberculosis,the list goes on.....only joking but if you can remember the 60s you weren`t there!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Who said 60's 

Jimi, the stones, dylan, blind faith, cream, the who, the zombies, need i carry on 

My plan B

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Sitting on a plank of wood at the barbers with mum telling the barber to take more off the back..
few years on i had a Tony Curtis, but i always remember my brothers ducks arse at the back!!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Monty Python, four Yorkshiremen 40 years ago....hilarious.


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> Just been doing some on line research for a Radio programme about things from when we were young
> I came up with some great things that I had forgotten about.
> 
> Does everyone remember
> ...


the Bay city rollers, the Osmonds, pogo sticks, space hoppers and platform shoes.
fruit salads and black jacks.
hugr flairs and huge collars, the multi coloured swap shop on saturday morings, and the saturday club at the cinema.
And long hot summers spent at the open air pool.


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow i used to love Sherbet Dips and Licorice and penny things and those lovely violet things parma voilets? and the ones on a necklace you could bite off and also loved treacle toffee and home made black peas with loads of vinegar eaten on bonfire night...making my mouth water  we used to have as a treat on a sunday night after our weekly bath some home made thick chips in a rolled up newspaper yummy!


----------

